# Prius Seat Comfort?



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

I am looking at a new car and of course the Prius is under consideration. I tried out a Prius C and was not impressed - mainly because of the lack of rear seat room. I have taken a short ride in a 2015 Prius and was happy, but I have been reading a lot of complaints about the comfort of the front seat. For 2010-2015 Prius drivers, how is the seat comfort during long shifts of eight plus hours? 

I am also looking at a 2014 Altima that has very comfortable seating but much worse (but still respectable) fuel mileage. I really do like that car though.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

First ask yourself if you have the right demeanor to drive a Prius....pretentious environmentalist whack job, drive obnoxiously slow, talk about your savings every chance you get.


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, I already own a Corvette and a BMW while fitting none of the stereotypes associated with either of those cars, so I really could give a rat's furry little behind about what a troll thinks of me based on whatever car I am driving. I am basically just interested in finding the right tool for the job at hand. The Prius has a lot of attractive things that might make it that tool. I'm not buying it as a substitute for a Sierra Club membership.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

NewEnglander said:


> Well, I already own a Corvette and a BMW while fitting none of the stereotypes associated with either of those cars, so I really could give a rat's furry little behind about what a troll thinks of me based on whatever car I am driving. I am basically just interested in finding the right tool for the job at hand. The Prius has a lot of attractive things that might make it that tool. I'm not buying it as a substitute for a Sierra Club membership.


I need to reread what I wrote....I don't recall making any accusations or comments about you. Also, I'm not familiar with BMW stereotypes please elaborate. I am aware of the Corvette stereotypes...fat, old man going through near end of life crisis.


----------



## JerzBuicketList (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm on my third Prius since 2010 (traded in first to get second, gave second to Mom when she needed a car) and have found the drivers seat in all the very comfortable.

But I'm 5'9" and 200 pounds so YMMV.


----------

